# Reno Reda Announcement



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

As some of you may know, Reno "Jay" Reda was recently diagnosed with cancer and is fighting for his life. Here's the official announcement about it and the call for support. Reno has touched so many in his life and career. A huge supporter of the outdoors and media partner with OGF for several years. Thanks in advance for the help and good thoughts and prayers.


My friends,

It is with a heavy heart I send you this. One of our friends and colleagues is hurting and really needs our support. Reno "Jay" Reda, longtime wildlife officer and outdoor skills specialist for the Ohio Division of Wildlife (retired) and host of "Inside the Great Outdoors" radio is in the fight for his life. He's been diagnosed with cancer and is in the process of formulating a battle plan to attack the disease. His family and friends are in the process of rallying the troops in support of Jay and his wife Michelle. As you may know, over the last two years Michelle Reda (Faber), has been battling with cancer as well. 

In an effort to help the family through this very difficult time, we are organizing a rally to not only support Reno and Michelle in their fight, but we're going to celebrate his birthday as well. 

Reno has helped so many people over his life, and is the type of guy that never asked for anything in return. Now, he and Michelle need our help. 

The Jay Reno Reda Benefit Birthday Bash is going to be held on Saturday April 30th from 2pm until 8pm at the Croatian Lodge Party Center located at 34900 Lakeshore Boulevard, Willoughby, OH 44095 - (440) 946-3366. There will be a raffles and auctions for all kinds of firearms and sporting equipment and sporting art. Steve Madewell, musician by night and Executive Director of the Lake Metroparks by day will be providing music along with his friends all throughout the party. Tickets are available by contacting us or purchasing at the door. $45 per individual and $70 per couple. Additional Donations will be enthusiastically accepted at the door.

Please, upon reading this, say a prayer for Reno and Michelle. Maybe light a candle. Get them on prayer lists at your churches. Please send good thoughts their way. As I said, they are in the fight for their lives and we need to step up and support them. Thank you.

Questions? Call or Email to: 

Carl Bachtel - WKYC TV 3 - 216-346-9615 email: [email protected]
Or if Carl is unavailable contact
Jim Peters  440-915-1295 email: [email protected]
Joe Keough  440- 346- 5830 email: [email protected]
Jim Faddoul - 440-570-0361 email: [email protected]
These contacts will direct you to the proper person to get information or handle donations or arrange ticket purchases See You At The JAY REDA BENEFIT BIRTHDAY BASH !


ALL MONEY RAISED THROUGH DONATIONS AND FROM RAFFLES WILL GO TO RENO AND MICHELLE. 


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=168182#ixzz1H33eJDs1


----------

